# Always Naps on my Head



## jovellanosj (Feb 1, 2020)

Don’t know why but Juice, our vizsla, loves to nap on my head when I nap. At night, he prefers to sleep Between my legs Under the covers.. once in a blue moon he will go on my head. But as soon as I’m napping or laying on the couch, he naps on top of my head! 

Anybody else experience this? My first time with a vizsla and my last dog was a golden who was moderately cuddly. Someone told me he’s trying to be my alpha, but he’s very obedient and doesn’t act that way. It doesn’t bother me, but just wanted Thoughts??

Juice is 5month in a few days. Since Covid, I’m home a lot more so we’ve been cuddling a lot more.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizslas love to live on you. The closer, the better. Shine likes to sit on my shoulder, like a parrot. 
It's not dominance, it's just Vizsla.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

This what my dog likes to do... then he will sleep in the bottom of the bed under the sheets. He is 2 years of age. True Velcro dogs!Also is constantly climbing stuff. Also loves to start nesting if your underneatha blanket to let you know he wants under also.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GinsterTheViz (May 28, 2020)

Vizzys are like massive lap dogs- mine always curls up on my lap and “hugs” me on the sofa by nestling up to me it’s adorable !!


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

I think alpha theory is BS especially when it comes to vizslas. Not sure about all breeds. But maybe it’s just my bias speaking. My pup is quite atypical among dogs I know, including my childhood dog, so I’ll fully admit my normal meter might be a bit off. But he doesn’t have a dominant bone in his body. He’ll be naughty sometimes, but he doesn’t do power games.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our male V will sleep at our feet, while our female V will literally sleep on top of you. 😃


----------

